# Hi from michigan



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Mike. Have fun here.


----------



## bdbwtie101 (Jan 26, 2006)

welcome, good to see another michigan man here!!


----------



## Xiisign (Jan 23, 2008)

bdbwtie101 said:


> welcome, good to see another michigan man here!!


Copy That!!! Michiganders every where....Welcome


----------



## killemclean (Feb 4, 2008)

welcome aboard.pretty new to the site as well.been having lots of funlurking in the shadows.guys have been helpful and extremely entertaining.


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

:welcome:to:archery:talk


----------



## huttoncreek_10x (Mar 7, 2008)

Welcome to Archery Talk!


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome to AT:wink:


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

welcome, im from mi too


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------

